# Using laptop as TV-screen for stereo system



## Jojo30 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi!

I currently don't have a TV-screen, but I do have a stereo system and a laptop, both of which have HDMI. It'd be really cool if it was possible to transfer the video from a DVD/CD/whatever I put into my stereo onto the screen of my laptop. 
Simply connecting the two via a HDMI cable does absolutely nothing, however.
Now my question is: What am I doing wrong?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Your stereo is designed to handle audio, not video.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Spyware may be right but I doubt it. If the stereo has a DVD player and HDMI output its probably intended to send a video signal to a TV. The problem is that your laptop is not a TV. It's made to send video out via HDMI not to take it in. There may be HDMI to USB converters but a quick look shows a lot of the oppposite (USB to HDMI) but no HDMI to USB.


----------



## Jojo30 (Jun 3, 2013)

It is indeed intended to send a video signal to a TV.
So basically I need to convert HDMI to something my laptop is intended to take in, like USB. Would that be in form of a cable or do I need a program?
Because if it's a cable I don't really see the difference between HDMI to USB and USB to HDMI. Both would each have one USB end and one HDMI end. Or am I wrong with that?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It would need to be an active converter, not just a simple cable. Assuming you can find an HDMI to USB converter, you then need a way to display the video from USB (ie: software/drivers). I would assume if there is indeed an HDMI to USB converter, it will also come with the necessary software and drivers.

And yes, the connectors or cables on each end will be the same, but that isn't an indication of how they function. As noted above, most specifically state the data directly (ie: USB to HDMI).


----------



## Jojo30 (Jun 3, 2013)

There does not seem to be any such converter for stereo systems, I was only able to find one for Xbox or Wii (which apparently distorts audio quite heavily). 
Computers with HDMI input are also quite rare.
But thanks a lot to everyone, at least now I know why it doesn't work and what would be needed.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's not really a "stereo system". If it has a DVD player, it's a Home Theater System or Home Theater in a Box (HTiB) system. Stereo system implies audio only.

Personally, I don't recommend nor use any "All-In-One" units. Buy and use individual components (ie: dvd player, surround receiver, etc.).

Most computers have no video input, regardless of type such as HDMI. If you want to input video, you need a video capture card. And last I checked, those didn't have HDMI input either. It's a copy protection issue.


----------

